# Hervey Bay want to catch a salmon



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Tides are perfect! Fishing the incoming. Salmon busting up everywhere PM me for details


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I got monstered by one in Kaurie last week. They go hard, I'd love to know the trick of subduing one on 10lb leader lol.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Cresta57 said:


> I got monstered by one in Kaurie last week. They go hard, I'd love to know the trick of subduing one on 10lb leader lol.


I suspect that was a rhetorical question but I'm gonna give an answer anyway.

A softer action rod helps. The lighter the lure, the less leverage power the lure has on the hook when the salmon leaps and shakes its head. You need your drag just right. Too tight and the hook will tear the mouth. Too loose and you don't get enough tension on the rod, allowing them to get slack line easier. Play them on a long line rather than bring them close when green (sometimes you don't get much choice). Hold the rod tip low and be ready to pull the fish towards you when it leaps. If you do drop a fish, save your antics and swearing for later and stay focused on your retrieve. Often, one or more other fish stick close to the hooked fish and will chase the dropped lure. Do it well and your mates won't notice the loss ;-) For all the experience catching salmon, I still manage to lose about 1/3 of them but enjoy the fish lost as much as those landed. Just as well. It's not unusual for me to drop five in a row.

Yesterday's salmon (back swimming and didn't like posing for the camera with sand removed).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Different salmon methinks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Correct Nick.

Bildad is referring to Burnett or King Threadfin Salmon (or 'Blind Salmon')[Polynemus sheridani] . "They can reach 30 kgs. They leap repeatedly to cast the hooks. They are totally unrelated to the true salmon "(of more southern waters) (source - Grant's).


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Our Salmon may be tiddlers but they never give up and are buggers to land - but probably far easier on 10lb trace than a huge Threadfin :lol: I should have thought about the location before answering.

{Not dignifying the Blues comment with a response}


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Correct Nick.
> 
> Bildad is referring to Burnett or King Threadfin Salmon (or 'Blind Salmon')[Polynemus sheridani] . "They can reach 30 kgs. They leap repeatedly to cast the hooks. They are totally unrelated to the true salmon "(of more southern waters) (source - Grant's).


They (Australian Salmon - _Arripis trutta_) aren't a true salmon either - psst to Mr Grant if thats a direct quote
The "true Salmon" is the Atlantic Salmon - _Salmo Salar_ (the leaper)


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

SteveR said:


> Cresta57 said:
> 
> 
> > I got monstered by one in Kaurie last week. They go hard, I'd love to know the trick of subduing one on 10lb leader lol.
> ...


Yeah sort of rhetorical lol I didn't even get a chance to get the rod out of the holder & it had leapt & splashed & done the usual. Lost the lure & most of the leader. It was one of the Threadfin Salmon variety http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/fisheries/sp ... -threadfin


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a cracker of an Oz Salmon! They do go hard.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Correct Nick.
> ...


Thats from the bible right? There is only one true salmon.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


No to Nick as a direct quite from Grant's Guide to Fishes (yes it is sometimes referred to the bible here Zed). BTW Nick, I inserted the two full stops you forgot. :lol:

Grant refers to lack of connection between the Burnett salmon and the Australian salmon. Nor does he does infer the AS is related to the true salmon, the one Zed catches and cans, unless the bears beat him to it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Those aren't true salmon either.

I left the full stops out to give you something to do.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I could spend a pedantic lifetime correcting common names.

Zeb


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> I could spend a pedantic lifetime correcting common names.
> 
> Zeb


Me too

Unsalmo


----------

